# very new to bsd, linux convert, issues with tty 1-6 with x loaded



## suppush (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello all, first post here

OK, so I finally got my FreeBSD system up and running mostly, I've searched the web for about 2 hrs now and its probably terminology issue, compounded by my lack of knowledge. When I have x loaded and switch to tty 1-6 it is a garble of colors I can see that typing is effecting it, so the terminal is there, currently using FreeBSD 11, with nvidia-driver from ports any hits would be greatly appreciated

thanks 

SuPPuSH


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 2, 2017)

Just tried it and I get the same thing, not tried this before because I just generally don't do it. Interesting. I don't have a solution though but someone else may chime in with something.


----------



## zampano (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm using 11.0 with nvidia-driver-367.44, installed via pkg, and a GeForce GT 630; no problems switching from X to tty 1-6. Do you have both nvidia.ko and nvidia-modeset.ko loaded?


----------



## ds6 (Jan 2, 2017)

this issue also occurs for me; also ran into this problem with x11/xdm. I use the Nvidia provided drivers instead of pkg, since I have a newer card that is not supported well by the package one.
in order to resolve the issue I have to switch back to tty0, kill Xorg, switch to another tty, and then go back to 0 and text becomes legible again. I didn't even know switching tty's was an intentional feature that should work.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 2, 2017)

zampano said:


> I'm using 11.0 with nvidia-driver-367.44, installed via pkg, and a GeForce GT 630; no problems switching from X to tty 1-6. Do you have both nvidia.ko and nvidia-modeset.ko loaded?



Loading only nvidia-modeset.ko - when upgrading to the latest driver via ports, it commented out the nvidia.ko load and added an entry for loading modeset in /boot/loader.conf

EDIT - I installed via ports, not pkg but not sure it matters. The dependencies are different in that I believe pkg adds Linux emulation, no?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2017)

nvidia-modeset.ko will automatically load nvidia.ko as a dependency. But if you only have nvidia loaded it may cause problems.


----------



## tomsb (Jan 2, 2017)

suppush said:


> Hello all, first post here
> 
> OK, so I finally got my FreeBSD system up and running mostly, I've searched the web for about 2 hrs now and its probably terminology issue, compounded by my lack of knowledge. When I have x loaded and switch to tty 1-6 it is a garble of colors I can see that typing is effecting it, so the terminal is there, currently using FreeBSD 11, with nvidia-driver from ports any hits would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...



Because I don't switch to console, this doesn't really affect me, but I also can confirm this problem since FreeBSD-11.0 (this wasn't an isssue on 10.3). I have tried installing Nvidia driver from pkg and the latest version from their site (even tried forcing Linux-c7-base), but the problem still is there.

Have you tried using a different login manager?


----------



## suppush (Jan 2, 2017)

i have both  nvidia.ko and nvidia-modeset.ko loaded in kldstat, and am not using any graphical login mgr, im invoking x with startx when the problem occurs. any config files you need let me know, and thanks again

--SuPPuSH


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 2, 2017)

Same here - not using a login console, just startx. In all reality I really don't need the nvidia driver but last time I tried to just use the "nv" driver, I couldn't get X to start. I am so used to running `nvidia-xconfig` because it just works, I haven't had to manually configure X in ages. No worries for me, I never switch tty(s) while in X anyway but I may try to configure the nv driver again just so I can re-learn how to make it work.

EDIT - so I just determined that the "nv" driver does not support my video card (GTX560) so it looks like I am staying with the "nvidia" driver. Apparently the "nouveau" driver does not exist for FreeBSD.


----------

